# Drunk gay guy asked me several times to show him my penis



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

About two months ago a very drunk gay guy asked me several times to show him my penis. He also kept calling me babe. The gay Pax kept saying over and over, "Come on Babe, show me your penis." Don't get me wrong, I am not homophobic and I am all for gay marriage, but It was still a little bit of an uncomfortable of a ride. (I know now how women feel , when asked to show there privates by drunk duche guys.) I am sure I have been guilty of this duchy-degenerate behavior when I was a younger lad. PLUS , I don't think he would get all too excited if I did whip it out anyway. He probably would only give me 3 out of five stars.

For more Uber Driver war stories please LIKE and visit UberMan on FaceBook: https://www.facebook.com/ubermanblog


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Haha, war stories?


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

HA! Well, maybe not quite war stories, but I'd say every 15th ride or so, I have something interesting to write about.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> About two months ago a very drunk gay guy asked me several times to show him my penis. He also kept calling me babe. The gay Pax kept saying over and over, "Come on Babe, show me your penis." Don't get me wrong, I am not homophobic and I am all for gay marriage, but It was still a little bit of an uncomfortable of a ride. (I know now how women feel , when asked to show there privates by drunk duche guys.) I am sure I have been guilty of this duchy-degenerate behavior when I was a younger lad. PLUS , I don't think he would get all too excited if I did whip it out anyway. He probably would only give me 3 out of five stars.
> 
> For more Uber Driver war stories please LIKE and visit UberMan on FaceBook.


A dashcam with audio is a great accessory to have. I would recommend immediately kicking this POS to the curb and sending an email with the audio clip to Uber, demanding some sort of compensation for this or you will go to the news media with the story and their lack of adequate response. If a driver did this to a pax, he would be immediately deactivated and the pax would be given free ride credits, and probably the driver's information to pursue criminal charges. What happens to pax in these situations? Usually nothing.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

> A dashcam with audio is a great accessory to have. I would recommend immediately kicking this POS to the curb and sending an email with the audio clip to Uber, demanding some sort of compensation for this or you will go to the news media with the story and their lack of adequate response. If a driver did this to a pax, he would be immediately deactivated and the pax would be given free ride credits, and probably the driver's information to pursue criminal charges. What happens to pax in these situations? Usually nothing.


Firstly, the source of this info is corrupt.
Secondly, it's a free country. He can say what he wants and you can tell him to shut up.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome to Ubering WeHo.

No story there.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Firstly, the source of this info is corrupt.
> Secondly, it's a free country. He can say what he wants and you can tell him to shut up.


Sexual harassment can be a crime in certain situations.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Sexual harassment can be a crime in certain situations.


Hardly.
If your boss threatens to fire you if you won't put up, then may be.

But if he offers you raise or promotion for sex then it's not.

Passenger is a free agent as far as harassment law concerned.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Sexual harassment is a civil suit and generally brought before a labor/civil court. Technically you can sexually harass anyone if you have deep pockets. Sure, you could ask your secretary to bang you for a promotion, but again it's a civil suit and it's around EEOC not criminal laws.

Rape and other types of physical assault attributes related to rape are criminal. This is where you get jail time and fines. Could sexual harassment pass into the rape or assault area, sure it could, but why would you pass up a multi million dollar lawsuit for some petty jail time?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Sexual harassment is a civil suit and generally brought before a labor/civil court. Technically you can sexually harass anyone if you have deep pockets. Sure, you could ask your secretary to bang you for a promotion, but again it's a civil suit and it's around EEOC not criminal laws.
> 
> Rape and other types of physical assault attributes related to rape are criminal. This is where you get jail time and fines. Could sexual harassment pass into the rape or assault area, sure it could, but why would you pass up a multi million dollar lawsuit for some petty jail time?


One thing to note on my own post, generally lawyers will tell people that bring true sexual harassment claims that the "sex" part was consensual if there is a possibility of dollars to be won. If at any point it was not consensual, then it goes criminal and you won't get much after the person goes to jail. What a shitty world right?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

lol it sounds like you're dismissing the whole concept of sexual harassment as just silly women wanting to get rich.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> lol it sounds like you're dismissing the whole concept of sexual harassment as just silly women wanting to get rich.


No way at all. It's just the slimy way that some lawyers operate. 2 times in my past I have had to deal with this. One time - it was a supervisor touching a teen aged worker. Supervisor was arrested on assault charges. Store supervisor wanted to "Sweep it under the rug" . He was fired after I brought it to the regional manager and director of the district. Teen age employee told me that her lawyer told her to say it was consensual to sue the company and she didn't want to do that. Teen employee then tried to sue the manager, and got nothing. The supervisor that was arrested had nothing to give either. Justice was served criminally but not civilly.

The 2nd time was around a hostile work environment. That ended up in a 2 million dollar settlement. The harassment happened before I signed on as an employee, but I had become the custodian of digital records I had to testify that the digital documents were not altered or changed from when I was hired until they were presented for discovery. After everything was said and done, I believed that the person who brought the lawsuit was full of BS, and created that environment to benefit herself. The company paid to keep their name out of the press.

So - it works both ways. The person who was assaulted should have gotten the 2 million and the person who created the situation should have gotten zero.


----------



## Timmy (Oct 17, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> About two months ago a very drunk gay guy asked me several times to show him my penis. He also kept calling me babe. The gay Pax kept saying over and over, "Come on Babe, show me your penis." Don't get me wrong, I am not homophobic and I am all for gay marriage, but It was still a little bit of an uncomfortable of a ride. (I know now how women feel , when asked to show there privates by drunk duche guys.) I am sure I have been guilty of this duchy-degenerate behavior when I was a younger lad. PLUS , I don't think he would get all too excited if I did whip it out anyway. He probably would only give me 3 out of five stars.
> 
> For more Uber Driver war stories please LIKE and visit UberMan on FaceBook.


Timmy?


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

Idk, If he offered me a grand to whip it out I'd prolly go for it but no freebies! I sorta got standards.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Gay dudes in their twenties come from a supercharged, sexually aggressive scene. This shit happens sometimes. I don’t make it a thing, I just tell the dude to **** off if he won’t leave me alone. Same as an average-looking girl has to do nine times a week.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Firstly, the source of this info is corrupt.
> Secondly, it's a free country. He can say what he wants and you can tell him to shut up.


Are you saying that the initial story is corrupt, or my response? Please, tell me if what I said about the tables being turned is wrong, then how come there are already news stories along the same lines with the same consequences as I just listed. http://pando.com/2014/03/24/passenger-sues-uber-over-alleged-sexual-assault/
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...hat-if-it-s-sexual-harassment-by-drivers.html


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Ridesis areGuru said:


> Are you saying that the initial story is corrupt, or my response? Please, tell me if what I said about the tables being turned is wrong, then how come there are already news stories along the same lines with the same consequences as I just listed. http://pando.com/2014/03/24/passenger-sues-uber-over-alleged-sexual-assault/
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...hat-if-it-s-sexual-harassment-by-drivers.html


Uber blogger is looking for drama
Although west hollywood is a sick place


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Uber blogger is looking for drama
> Although west hollywood is a sick place


I live in Nashville, and though I don't have a story involving someone asking me to whip out my junk yet, I have been hit on by a few drunk gay guys who were very forward. I don't think its much of a stretch that something along those lines would happen, especially in a place like Hollyweird. We already have several documented cases of inappropriate driver behavior, I believe that drivers and passengers all come from general population, and there are many more pax than drivers, so I believe that statistically there's probably a lot of unreported over the line pax behavior. In my 6 months time, I've kicked 3 groups out, called the cops twice (on the same pax no less), had 3 pukers, been mauled by a cougar, been hit on by at least 5 gay guys, and a few drunk girls, had countless things left in my car, been pulled over because one of my pax asked me to stop for a minute, during which time he ran into the bushes and retrieved a backpack, and no I did not consent to a search. I've also transported people who wreaked of marijuana, admitted tripping on acid or mushrooms while being transported, and had my vehicle attacked by a group of 5 women who were angry that I wouldn't take all 5 of them. And yes, I am a proud concealed carrier!


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

Just got back from a driving LA Uber night. Was decent, but not earth shattering in terms of a normal saturday money night. I got a good blog story though! ..... I See you folks had something to say about my post. To be fair, it really did not bug me that much. I just thought it was funny and a bit uncomfortable...I really could not help cracking up, when he kept asking me to show my junk..I guess I look like I have a big dick? What constitutes someone looking like they have a large penis? Anyway....

If he made a physical pass at me that would have been a different story. I prob would have been pissed. However, He did not. The ride was only about 5 min.

I am a libertarian, as long as you don't harm me, I won't harm you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> About two months ago a very drunk gay guy asked me several times to show him my penis. He also kept calling me babe. The gay Pax kept saying over and over, "Come on Babe, show me your penis." Don't get me wrong, I am not homophobic and I am all for gay marriage, but It was still a little bit of an uncomfortable of a ride. (I know now how women feel , when asked to show there privates by drunk duche guys.) I am sure I have been guilty of this duchy-degenerate behavior when I was a younger lad. PLUS , I don't think he would get all too excited if I did whip it out anyway. He probably would only give me 3 out of five stars.
> 
> For more Uber Driver war stories please LIKE and visit UberMan on FaceBook.


I'm all for Gay Marriage as well. Why should us Hetero's be the only folk having to live through a life sentence! !!!


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Firstly, the source of this info is corrupt.
> Secondly, it's a free country. He can say what he wants and you can tell him to shut up.


Its a true story, and it didn't bug me that much. If he made a pass at me them that would be a different story. He was just drunk saying stupid shit. All good.


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> About two months ago a very drunk gay guy asked me several times to show him my penis. He also kept calling me babe. The gay Pax kept saying over and over, "Come on Babe, show me your penis." Don't get me wrong, I am not homophobic and I am all for gay marriage, but It was still a little bit of an uncomfortable of a ride. (I know now how women feel , when asked to show there privates by drunk duche guys.) I am sure I have been guilty of this duchy-degenerate behavior when I was a younger lad. PLUS , I don't think he would get all too excited if I did whip it out anyway. He probably would only give me 3 out of five stars.
> 
> For more Uber Driver war stories please LIKE and visit UberMan on FaceBook.


Are you sure you are not a ****.... just telling this story has some underlying tones...somthing to think about... and I don't care if somone is gay just as long as they are not gay around me....keep it in the closet....


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

I assure you I am 100% heterosexual. And most gay people I meet are super cool. Are you sure you are not gay for questioning if I'm gay? LOL....Nothing to be insecure about dude.


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> I assure you I am 100% heterosexual. And most gay people I meet are super cool. Are you sure you are not gay for questioning if I'm gay? LOL....Nothing to be insecure about dude.


I don't even believe there is such a thing as being gay.... I just think it's weird sex. Not so much ****'s but weirdo's...


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> Just got back from a driving LA Uber night. Was decent, but not earth shattering in terms of a normal saturday money night. I got a good blog story though! ..... I See you folks had something to say about my post. To be fair, it really did not bug me that much. I just thought it was funny and a bit uncomfortable...I really could not help cracking up, when he kept asking me to show my junk..I guess I look like I have a big dick? What constitutes someone looking like they have a large penis? Anyway....
> 
> If he made a physical pass at me that would have been a different story. I prob would have been pissed. However, He did not. The ride was only about 5 min.
> 
> I am a libertarian, as long as you don't harm me, I won't harm you.


I'm libertarian as well, however I also believe in equal treatment and respect.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

johnny danger said:


> Are you sure you are not a ****.... just telling this story has some underlying tones...somthing to think about... and I don't care if somone is gay just as long as they are not gay around me....keep it in the closet....


Clearly you haven't been driving long enough.

Back when I 30kgs lighter and driving cabs, a little alcohol, a lot of loneliness would motivate offers to cabbies driving home folk from both sides of the fence.

Remember for the real desparado's your their last possible chance before they write the whole night offm


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

johnny danger said:


> I don't even believe there is such a thing as being gay.... I just think it's weird sex. Not so much ****'s but weirdo's...


If you are a dude and you like taking dicks in the ass or sucking dick, you're gay. Nothing against gay people, it's just a fact. If you fantasize about men, and refer to yourself as a "lady, *****, woman, or Queen", you also meet the criteria.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> I assure you I am 100% heterosexual. And most gay people I meet are super cool. Are you sure you are not gay for questioning if I'm gay? LOL....Nothing to be insecure about dude.


 I'm not gay. (Not that there's anything wrong with that). Over the years, the word "gay" changed it's meaning quite a bit.. starting from being happy, to liking the same gender... It's funny hearing the word in classic tunes like " I feel pretty and witty and gay.. flintstones themesong.,. have a yaba daba gay old time..


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

This thread is too funny...I've seen my dog at the dog park try to hump other male dogs,,, I don't think he's gay,,, it's more of a dominance thing. Maybe this rider wanted to be dominated. I've been known to toss a girls salad or give her a dirty sanchez,, it makes me a little weird, If there is gay people they should have their own lockers and rest rooms for obvious reasons and as for the marriage thing, it's a scam for benefits, alimony, inheritance, etc. It's possible for a man to love another man without sodomizing him. But to each his own,,, I'm ok with being a little weird, but not very weird....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well in SF, anyone can blend in.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

johnny danger said:


> This thread is too funny...I've seen my dog at the dog park try to hump other male dogs,,, I don't think he's gay,,, it's more of a dominance thing. Maybe this rider wanted to be dominated. I've been known to toss a girls salad or give her a dirty sanchez,, it makes me a little weird, If there is gay people they should have their own lockers and rest rooms for obvious reasons and as for the marriage thing, it's a scam for benefits, alimony, inheritance, etc. It's possible for a man to love another man without sodomizing him. But to each his own,,, I'm ok with being a little weird, but not very weird....


Its not a very good scam considering that the things that you listed can be obtained through an ordinary contract and also when you consider the marriage tax penalty. I would agree that guys in prison rape each other for dominance rather than pleasure, but I find it hard to believe that a guy in assless chaps or wearing a princess outfit in a parade is really into the dominance aspect.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

johnny danger said:


> each his own,,, I'm ok with being a little weird, but not very weird....


Hey Johnny - So tell me about the Dog in your Avatar - How did you two meet?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey Johnny - So tell me about the Dog in your Avatar - How did you two meet?


I heard a "weird" story from a social worker that I used to date. It seems one of the people she worked with (and by worked with, I mean provided government services to) was married to a guy who kind of had a thing for their female pit bull, even had the dog's face and name tattooed on his chest. He's in prison now on charges that would make Michael Vick blush.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I heard a "weird" story from a social worker that I used to date. It seems one of the people she worked with (and by worked with, I mean provided government services to) was married to a guy who kind of had a thing for their female pit bull, even had the dog's face and name tattooed on his chest. He's in prison now on charges that would make Michael Vick blush.


Probably was just a service Dog!!!


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Hardly.
> If your boss threatens to fire you if you won't put up, then may be.
> 
> But if he offers you raise or promotion for sex then it's not.
> ...


Offering a raise or promotion for sex not harassment? Think you need to go back to sensitivity training.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Offering a raise or promotion for sex not harassment? Think you need to go back to sensitivity training.


There is a loophole to that one though: marriage, lol.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> There is a loophole to that one though: marriage, lol.


My wife has my Bank Account passwords - she gets a rise even if i dont!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> My wife has my Bank Account passwords - she gets a rise even if i dont!


Got to keep separate accounts. "Keep the ***** on a leash" as we say in the states.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Got to keep separate accounts. "Keep the ***** on a leash" as we say in the states.


No chance - she's Sicilian.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> No chance - she's Sicilian.


Might poison your vegemite, and the shit tastes so horrible you'd never notice it, lol.


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

I forgot to mention... If I'm tossing some girl's salad it has to be freshly washed...


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

johnny danger said:


> I forgot to mention... If I'm tossing some girl's salad it has to be freshly washed...


I thought you were the "adventurous" type, lol


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey Johnny - So tell me about the Dog in your Avatar - How did you two meet?


heyy,,, if I lock TONKA [my rottie] and Suzanne [ex-wife] in the trunk of my car for 6 hours, when I open it up, TONKA will be happy to see me!! AND NO I DON'T DO THE PEANUT BUTTER THING!!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Might poison your vegemite, and the shit tastes so horrible you'd never notice it, lol.


****in Vegemite - just the name makes me what to puke, but them aussies love that shit....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> ****in Vegemite - just the name makes me what to puke, but them aussies love that shit....


Turning a waste product of the beer production process into a national icon is as clever as Uber PR spin! And guess what? An American outfit now owns Vegemite!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

If someone asks you to whip it out just say....

Sorry. Uber has told me not to frighten the passengers anymore. Otherwise they will deactivate my account and I will have to go back to stripping for a living.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Turning a waste product of the beer production process into a national icon is as clever as Uber PR spin! And guess what? An American outfit now owns Vegemite!


I see it more and more here. It use to be only carried in some smaller shops. Now it's in almost every food store.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I would whip out my blade through peehole in my jeans and ask him if he wants it in the butt


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone watch Sons of Anarchy Tue. nite.... I heard Juice used to be an Uber driver.....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I see it more and more here. It use to be only carried in some smaller shops. Now it's in almost every food store.


Vegemite is a taste that a child learns to love from an early age here in the land of OZ. Vegemite is a natural cleaner, and many woman swear by its soothing qualities on chapped nipples. Infants would soon learn that Vegemite wasn't all bad once they latched on and took the first few sucks.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Vegemite is a taste that a child learns to love from an early age here in the land of OZ. Vegemite is a natural cleaner, and many woman swear by its soothing qualities on chapped nipples. Infants would soon learn that Vegemite wasn't all bad once they latched on and took the first few sucks.


LOL - this explains everything...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Vegemite is a taste that a child learns to love from an early age here in the land of OZ. Vegemite is a natural cleaner, and many woman swear by its soothing qualities on chapped nipples. Infants would soon learn that Vegemite wasn't all bad once they latched on and took the first few sucks.


You gotta love a country that makes a food that reminds you of boobs.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

A few nights ago, I pick up a somewhat drunk early 30's, attractive blonde, dressed very well. Very sweet girl and we talk about her work in sales, my former career in sales, and then she leans forward and rests her head on my front passenger seat. I smell a mix of nice perfume and a bit of freshly washed hair...damn nice. She proceeds to tell me how she likes my "older man, rugged looks". After the 20 minute ride, I tell her that I would wait until she opens her house door for safety. She opens the door, comes back to my car and says "come in and let me make you a coffee". Stupid ass me says "thanks blondie" (my name for her early) "but I can't and need to go". She gave me the sad look and I drove off. Five minutes down the road I'm thinking..dude you just passed on some grade A, certified tang. Sheeeit, almost as rare as a bigfoot sighting a late 50's guy gets that offer, drunk chick or not. Really love to see this little fantasy blondie again.


----------



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

jimx200 said:


> ... Really love to see this little fantasy blondie again.


20 years ago I would bang her and go home feeling like a great stud!! But now, are you stoopid? You cannot tell if she's on a mission to spread her AIDS or syphilis.

Now, you are just a stupid idiot if you do one night stand! That spermic glory of one night stand is gone now. Too bad ; (


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

1 star for sexual harrassment!


----------



## Simon_Says (Mar 30, 2015)

I had a gay dude tap my arm and call me honey while three more were in the back seat kissing. It was one of those 5 minute rides and he really didn't make a pass so I was fine. 

If you whip it out and get paid for it, would that be prostitution or indecent exposure? hahah


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

My reply, "if you really want to see it that bad, hire [insert fav porn actress], a camera crew, & at least a grand for me per scene"


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I didn't want to take the ratings hit, so I didn't say anything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

I have had some tough passengers myself > and its best to call them first before even going to their direction. Especially on the weekends during prime time hours ~ if they sound to drunk - then just cancel the ride.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

UberManAdvertiser said:


> About two months ago a very drunk gay guy asked me several times to show him my penis. He also kept calling me babe. The gay Pax kept saying over and over, "Come on Babe, show me your penis." Don't get me wrong, I am not homophobic and I am all for gay marriage, but It was still a little bit of an uncomfortable of a ride. (I know now how women feel , when asked to show there privates by drunk duche guys.) I am sure I have been guilty of this duchy-degenerate behavior when I was a younger lad. PLUS , I don't think he would get all too excited if I did whip it out anyway. He probably would only give me 3 out of five stars.
> 
> For more Uber Driver war stories please LIKE and visit UberMan on FaceBook: https://www.facebook.com/ubermanblog


Ask him to show you his, went he does give him a hammer fist to the groin.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I was ubering just outside a gay club at closing time and playing my Lady Gaga cd, and this happened to me also.


----------

